# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  بئر برهوت ما هو وما حقيقة الأقوال الآثار المنسوبه إليه ؟

## ابن تيميه الصغير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما الصحيح عن بئر برهوت وهل الآثار صحيحة في ذكره وهل هو حقيقه وإن كان حقيقه 

هل هناك دليل على حقيقته وياليت تفيدوني لأن أمرها شغلني لا سيما هذه القصة العجيبة

التي سوف أوردها لكم حيث وجدتها في الأنترنت ومصدر بحث هذه المعلومة في العقيدة الطحاوية 

شرح ابن أبي العز حيث ذكر في أقوال مستقر الأرواح أن أرواح الكفار في بئر برهوت 

فبدأ البحث عن طريقي فظهرت هذه القصة ؟ 

أثناء زيارتي لمقام الحبيب علي بن حسن العطاس في إقليم حضرموت وجدت حديثا يدور حول بئر غريبة تسمى " برهوت " ، وكنت قد قرأت عنها في العديد من الكتب تارة في كتب الأحاديث الشريفة وتارة في الآثار والتواريخ ، وتارة في الترغيب والترهيب ، حيث قرأت انه محط أرواح الكفار والمنافقين ، وانه ابغض البقاع إلى الله ، وانه شر بئر في الأرض ، وانه يكره الوضوء من مائه وغيرها من الآثار التي وردت في هذه البئر الأسطورية.
شدني الموضوع لاكتشاف هذه البئر الأسطورية التي علا صيتها منذ الأزل دون تحديد مكانها ، فمنهم من يقول في صحراء المهرة على الحدود العمانية ومنهم من يقول في منطقة الاحقاف بمحافظة حضرموت ومنهم من أرجعها إلى منطقة قريبة من تريم الغناء.
سالت مرافقي الحضرمي " اين بئر برهوت فأكد لي أنها في وادي الاحقاف ، قلت لها لكن هناك من يقول انها في المهرة ، فاكد لي ان برهوت في وادي الاحقاف وليست في غيره وانه يعرفها منذ ان كان صغيرا.
شددنا الرحال بع مقام الحبيب العطاس الى بئر " برهوت " الاسطورية ، ونحن في طريقنا إليها مررنا بالشيخ الفقية المؤرخ احمد الصبان وسألناه عن معلوماته حول تلك البئر.
فقال انه رغم كثرة ما رواة المؤرخون والإخباريون العرب عن بئر برهوت الأسطورية التي قيل أنها تقع في أرض الأحقاف ونواحي حضرموت , وكثرة الاتجاهات التي أرادت تحديد موقع تلك البئر الأسطورية إلا أن أحداً حتى الآن لم يستطع أن يحدد أرض " برهوت" ناهيك عن تحديد موضع تلك البئر التي قيل أن أرواح الكفار تحشر إليها وأن ناراً تخرج منها آخر الزمان فتسوق الناس إلى مكة في بعض الأقوال.
وأشار الفقيه الصبان الى أن تلك الاتجاهات لا تستند إلى دليل حقيقي تطمئن إليه العقول بل أن بعضاً من تلك الاتجاهات أرادت تحديد مكان برهوت إلى الشرق من مدينة تريم تتنافى مع وصف تحديد ذلك الموقع الذي أورده لنا الإخباريون العرب.

فوهة شوران البركانية
وحول ترجيحه الشخصي لموقع البئر حتى نذهب اليها قال الصبان : ترجيحي الشخصي ان البئر الاسطورية المذكورة في الاثار والاحاديث النبوية هي الفوهة البركانية المعروفة بمنطقة بئر علي والتي تعرف ببحيرة شوران إلى الشرق من قرية بئر علي, مشيرا الى ان المسعودي في كتابة مروج الذهب تحدث عن اللطم النارية التي تنبعث منها النار بأرض برهوت من حضرموت ووصف حجمها وما كانت تبعث به من حمم وأصوات وزئير ، مؤكدا على انه لا موقع ينطبق علية ما وصفة المسعودي إلا الفوهة البركانية " ببئر علي " في نواحي حضرموت وشبوة, ومن المحتمل أن اسم البئر التي تعرف به حالياً القرية المجاورة لتلك الفوهة " بئر علي " قد أخذ من ذلك الاسم القديم الذي عرف ببئر برهوت وأن أسم علي الذي أضيف إلى أسم البئر أو نسبت إليه البئر لم يكن إلا اسماً مستحدثاً إما لتطيراً من قبل أهالي المنطقة من ذلك الاسم القديم أو هو نسبة لرجل قد استوطن هذه الناحية في الأزمنة المتأخرة. 
وأضاف المؤرخ الصبان : أما الاسم الذي عرفت به هذه الفوهة البركانية وهو أسم ( برهوت ) قديماً فإن من الجائز أن يكون أسماً مشتقاً أو مركباً من كلمتين (بر وهود) خصوصاً إذا عرفنا أن أودية ميفعه وما جاورها كانت من أهم المناطق التي سكنتها قديماً أقوام عاد وثمود وأن شواهد تلك الأمم لا زالت ماثلة حتى اللحظة وأن من القبور والمواقع التي كانت تزار إلى اليوم فترة قريبة بنواحي ميفعه قبراً يعرف بقبر بن هود في مخرج وادي هدى ، وعرفنا بأن ميفعه القديمة كانت عاصمة حضرموت الأولى وعلية فإننا نرجح بأن هود هنا وبرهوت هنا وأرض الأحقاف هنا ليست في شرق حضرموت كما كان يعتقد البعض.

حيرة 
خرجنا من عند الفقيه الصبان ونحن في حيرة من امرنا ، هل المكان الذي اشار اليه الفقيه الصبان هو بئر برهوت ام انه في مكان اخر.
اتصلت بالزملاء صالح توتي وغسان مقبولي الذان قاما في وقت سابق بزيارة الى بئر برهوت ولكن في منطقة أخرى غير التي ذكرها لنا الصبان ، حيث اكدا على ان برهوت في محافظة المهرة وليست في حضرموت ، مشيرين إلى انها تبعد عن مدينة الغيظة " عاصمة المهرة " بحوالى 250 كيلو متراً تقريباً على طريق الغيظة- حاتا- شحن.
وأضاف مقبولي : ان البدو القاطنون في هذه المنطقة يطلقون عليها لقب الكسفة حيث يعتقدون ان نجماً او مذنباً او شهاباً او نيزكاً سقط من السماء وارتطم بالأرض في هذه المنطقة وكان نتيجة هذا الارتطام بالأرض هو حدوث هذه الكسفة التي حصلت منذ آلاف السنين كما يروي بدو المهرة ، الذين نسجوا الكثير من الحكايات والخرافات حول هذه البئر.
وفي وصف بئر " برهوت " في محافظة المهرة يقول غسان ان قطر فتحة البئر حوالي 25 متراً ويصل عمقها إلى 250م.
يضيف غسان مقبولي ان المفاجأة الحقيقية والمذهلة والتي لم أكن لأصدقها لولا أنني رأيتها بأم عيني انا وزميلي صالح هو رؤيتي لقاع هذه البئر والخضرة تحيط بها من كل جانب وهدير ماء متدفق وكأنه نهر جار يُسمع بوضوح وبدون تشويش بدأت أتساءل هل ما أشاهده واسمعه هو حقيقة واضحة ام انني في حلم من أحلام اليقظة الوردية إلا أننا سرعان ما تنبهنا أننا أمام ظاهرة حقيقية وطبيعية موجودة في منطقة قاحلة لا ماء فيها ولا خضرة رغم أننا سمعنا هدير الماء المتدفق وكأنه شلال في باطن هذه الصحراء.

أحاديث نبوية وآثار في البئر
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بئر برهوت ‏:‏ ان فيها أرواح الكفار والمنافقين وهي بئر عادية قديمة عميقة في فلاة عميقة في فلاة وواد مظلم‏.
‏وعن علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه قال‏:‏ ابغض البقاع إلى الله تعالى وادي برهوت بحضرموت فيه بئر ماؤها أسود منتن يأوي إليه أرواح الكفار‏.‏
وذكر الأصمعي عن رجل حضرمي انه قال‏:‏ إنا نجد من ناحية برهوت رائحة منتنة فظيعة جداً فيأتينا الخبر أن عظيماً من عظماء الكفار مات‏.‏ 
وحكى رجل أنه بات ليلة بوادي برهوت قال‏:‏ فكنت أسمع طول الليل يا دومه يا دومه فذكرت ذلك لبعض أهل العلم فقال‏:‏ إن الملك الموكل بأرواح الكفار اسمه دومه‏.‏
وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه قال‏:‏ ‏"‏ خير واديين في الناس وادي مكة ووادي ارم بأرض الهند، وشر واديين في الناس وادي الأحقاف وواد بحضرموت يدعى برهوت يلقى فيه أرواح الكفار، وخير بئر في الناس زمزم، وشر بئر في الناس برهوت، وهي في ذاك الوادي الذي بحضرموت‏.‏
وعنه رضي الله عنه انه قال أما المؤمنون فترفع أعمالهم وأرواحهم إلى السماء فتفتح لهم أبوابها وأما الكافر فيصعد بعمله وروحه حتى إذا بلغ إلى السماء نادى مناد اهبطوا به إلى سجين وهو واد بحضرموت يقال له برهوت .
وذكرها الامام الشافعي في مذهبه ، حيث قال أنَّ الماء المكروه ثمانية أنواع :
المشمس، وشديد الحرارة، وشديد البرودة، وماء ديار ثمود إلا بئر الناقة، وماء ديار قوم لوط، وماء بئر برهوت، وماء أرض بابل، وماء بئر ذروان.

خرافات بئر برهوت
من الخرافات التي تحكى وتروى عن هذه البئر التي سمعنا بها من بعض القاطنين لهذه المنطقة ان هذه البئر حفرها ملوك الجن من أجل ان تكون سجون لهم يضعون فيها من يخالفهم او يعصيهم واستدلوا على صحة هذ الخرافة بالظلمة الحالكة في قاع البئر احياناً في النهار والغازات والابخرة التي تتصاعد أحياناً من قاع هذه البئر.
أما الخرافة الثانية فتقول ان احد ملوك الدولة الحميرية القديمة استعان بالجن في حفر هذه البئر من اجل إخفاء كنوزه وعندما مات هذ الملك استوطن اتباعه من الجن هذه البئر ولهذا السبب اطلق عليها «برهوت» حيث وان اسم برهوت في اللغة الحميرية القديمة معناه أرض الجن او مدينة الجن.

حقائق ودلائل
جرت عدة محاولات فردية لاستكشاف بئر برهوت من هذه المحاولات ما قام به أشخاص من شركة خط الصحراء حيث تم ربط احد موظفي الشركة بحبل من اجل ان ينزل الى قاع البئر وربط البئر بحبل كرين ومعه كاميرا فيديو لتصوير عملية النزول وتمت عملية النزول تدريجياً حتى تم النزول الى مائة متر من البئر وطلب هذا الموظف ان يتم رفعه بسرعة وعندما سأل بعد طلوعه عن سبب صراخه قال رأيت حلقة البئر وكأنها ستغلق عليَّ وعندما أرادوا مشاهدة ماتم تصويره بواسطة الكاميرا صدموا عندما رأوا ان ماتم تصويره هو ظلام دامس رغم ان وقت النزول كان الوقت المناسب لمشاهدة البئر بوضوح 

أرجو الإفادة

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

والله ياأخى هذا الأمر يشغلنى منذ فترة بعدما قرأت بعض ما ورد من أحاديث وآثار صحيحة فى كتاب صدر حديثا للشيخ مشهور حول تفسير الرؤى والاحلام......سلفي  ات ومهمات حول تفسير المنامات-بالمشاركة-......أو مايشبه ذلك.....وهو من وحى تحقيقه لكتاب تفسير الرؤى والمنامات لابن قتيبة-بالمشاركة-........وسأنقل لك ما به ان شاء الله قريبا...ودرجة الاحاديث ولكنه عزى أصل الموضوع لكتاب الروح لابن القيم.....وجزاك الله خيرا على اقتراح هذا الموضوع....ومامنع  نى من طرحة أنى أشعر ان المنتدى لايتفاعل مع بعض المواضيع لأناس مجهولين للمشرفين......فأكت  فى بالقراءة دون المشاركة....ولكن ما أذكرة الآن أن الشيخ مشهور نقل عن بعض كتب السلف-ربما الشريعة للآجرى-الاتفاق على أن الايمان بهذا الأمر هو من الأمور المستقرة فى اعتقاد السلف الصالح....كغيرها من الغيبيات المسلم بها وجرى الاجماع عليها........وانتظر النقل قريبا ان شاء الله....والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.وأنتظر مشاركة الأخوة بذكر النصوص والآثار مع درجتها....وترك الكلام المسترسل بلا دليل..حتى نصل لبحث علمى فى نهاية الأمر.....وجزى الله الجميع خيرا....

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

نص ماقاله الشيخ مشهور ابتداء من هامش  ص 83 فى كتاب تاويل الرؤيا لابن قتيبة ذاكرا النصوص التى وردت بالمسألة...
1-حديث ابن عباس رضى الله عنه مرفوعا "خير ماء على وجه الأرض.....والله ما على وجه الأرض ماء شر من ماء وادى برهوت ، كرجل الجراد من الهوام يصبح يتدفق ويمسى لا بلال لها"
الطبرانى فى الكبير(11/98/11167)والأوسط (3/76/3912)و(6/96/8219)قال الهيثمى فى المجمع(3/289)"رجاله ثقات،وصححه ابن حبان)وأخرجه الضياء فى( الأحاديث المختارة )(67/114/2)
وحسنه شيخنا الألبانى –رحمه الله-فى الصحيحة (1056)وصحيح الترغيب(2/ رقم 1161)
2-واخرج الديلمى(2/360/3609)نحوه من حديث حذيفة-رضى الله عنه-وأخرج أيضا(1/418/1694) عن أنس- رضى الله عنه- "أرواح المؤمنين الى الجابية،وأرواح الكافرين الى واد حضرموت يقال له برهوت،ترد عليه هام الكفار"والخبر ذكره شيخ الاسلام-رحمه الله-فى الفتاوى (4/221)محتجا به،ويروى مثله موقوفا على بعض التابعين.
يتبع ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

3-قال السيوطى أيضا(ص:232)واخرج ابو بكر النجاد فى "جزئه المشهور"عن على بن أبى طالب-رضى الله عنه-قال:"خير وادى الناس وادى مكة وشر وادى الناس وادى الأحقاف،وادى حضرموت يقال له:برهوت فيه ارواح الكافرين"
وكثل هذا يروى عن على-رضى الله عنه-بألفاظ كثيرة اخرجه عبد الرزاق فى المصنف "15/116/9118" والأزرقى فى"أخبار مكة" (2/40)وسعيد بن منصور فى سننه،وابن ابى الدنيا فى القبور(رقم 159-الملحق التجميعى)وذكر الموت(542-بتجميعى)وابن عساكر فى تاريخ دمشق(1/468)وغيرهم
وانظر ما ذكره ابن رجب فى أهوال القبور(ص 118)من الروايات
يتبع ان شاء الله...
الأخ ابن تيمية الصغير........برجاء توضيح ماسبق ان قلته وهو...أثناء زيارتي لمقام الحبيب علي بن حسن العطاس...

----------


## ابن تيميه الصغير

ليس أنا من زار بل  نقلت قصة أستشهدت بها فقط


بارك الله فيك أخي الغالي

تعلم أن مجموع الفتاوى مقسم على شكل عناوين 

فالمجلد الذي ذكره ابن تيميه ما عنوانه ؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t147158/

----------

